# where to buy wheel bearings online?



## karlocks (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi all!
after a heavy towing my rear wheel bearings gave up, but the price here in Norway is about 100 pounds each! this must be cheaper online in other countries?
does anyone have some links to post? 
It,s a 2002 T30.

ps: need new shocks too, where can i buy new shocks and +1" springs online?


----------



## karlocks (Sep 8, 2008)

I still cant find any shops that sell t30 parts online..





and the wheel bearings costs 260$ each here in Norway..


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm not sure about being able to buy the wheel bearings online, but HERE is the manufacturer website who manufactures the xtrail bearings for Nissan, so try and get in touch with an office location closest to you and they'll put you in touch with one of their distributors in Norway where you can buy them direct without going through Nissan.

The NTN (who manufactures the Nissan bearings) part number is: AU0908-2LL/L260

It is identified as a "HUB BEARING" for the front wheels.


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

HI,

In France, we have many Online shops for Nissan parts.
One of the more comprehensive:

Roulement de roue pour NISSAN X-Trail Phase 2 (T30) 2.2 dCi 4x4 136cv Confort à prix discount avec Oscaro.com

You can see in the SKF catalog too.

Many parts in this Website:

Pièces auto, pièces détachées, pneus voiture, tuning / WEB DEAL AUTO


----------

